# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  قال تَعالى { إنّ رحمتَ اللهِ قريبٌ من المُحْسنينَ} ولم يقل: قريبةٌ ؟!؟!

## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على أشرفِ خلقِ الله ..
وبعد.
حضرتُ صلاة َ المغرب في مسجدِنَا .. فقلت : سأتفكر - ولو لمرّة - بمَ يقرأ ُ الإمام .؟!. 
فأول ما بدأت ُ إذْ به يقرأ { إن رحمت الله قريب من المحسنين } فقلت : لِمَ لمْ يقلْ {قريبة}؟!
فوجدت ُ كلاما ً رائعا ً لبعض المفسّرين .. وإليكم :

قوله تعالى: (إِنَّ رَحْمَتَ اللَّهِ قَرِيبٌ مِنَ الْمُحْسِنِينَ) ولم يقل قريبة.
وفيه سبعة أوجه:
أولها أن الرحمة والرحم واحد، وهي بمعنى العفو الغفران، قاله الزجاج واختاره النحاس. وقال النضر بن شميل: الرحمة مصدر، وحق المصدر التذكير، كقوله:" فَمَنْ جاءَهُ مَوْعِظَةٌ ". وهذا قريب من قول الزجاج، لأن الموعظة بمعنى الوعظ.
وقيل: أراد بالرحمة الإحسان،
ولأن ما لا يكون تأنيثه حقيقيا جاز تذكيره، ذكره الجوهري.
وقيل: أراد بالرحمة هنا المطر، قاله الأخفش. قال: ويجوز أن يذكر كما يذكر بعض المؤنث. وأنشد:
فلا مزنة ودقت ودقها ... ولا أرض أبقل إبقالها
وقال أبو عبيدة: ذكر" قَرِيبٌ" على تذكير المكان، أي مكانا قريبا.
قال علي بن سليمان: وهذا خطأ، ولو كان كما قال لكان" قَرِيبٌ" منصوبا في القرآن، كما تقول: إن زيدا قريبا منك.
وقيل: ذكر على النسب، كأنه قال: إن رحمة الله ذات قرب،
كما تقول: امرأة طالق وحائض.
وقال الفراء: إذا كان القريب في معنى المسافة يذكر مؤنث، إن كان في معنى النسب يؤنث بلا اختلاف بينهم. تقول: هذه المرأة قريبتي، أي ذات قرابتي، ذكره الجوهري. 
وذكره غيره عن الفراء: يقال في النسب قريبة فلان، وفي غير النسب يجوز التذكير والتأنيث، يقال: دارك منا قريب، وفلانة منا قريب. (1)نفسير القرطبي ج:1 ص:227


قال الله تعالى:" وَما يُدْرِيكَ لَعَلَّ السَّاعَةَ تَكُونُ قَرِيباً «2»". وقال من احتج له: كذا كلام العرب، كما قال امرؤ القيس:
له الويل إن أمسى ولا أم هاشم ... قريب ولا البسباسة ابنة يشكرا
قال الزجاج: وهذا خطأ، لأن سبيل المذكر والمؤنث أن يجريا على أفعالهما.

(لَعَلَّ السَّاعَةَ تَكُونُ قَرِيباً) أي في زمان قريب. وقال صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: (بعثت أنا والساعة كهاتين) وأشار إلى السبابة والوسطى، خرجه أهل الصحيح.
وقيل: أي ليست الساعة تكون قريبا، فحذف هاء التأنيث ذهابا بالساعة إلى اليوم، كقوله:" إِنَّ رَحْمَتَ اللَّهِ قَرِيبٌ مِنَ الْمُحْسِنِينَ" [الأعراف: 56] ولم يقل قريبة ذهابا بالرحمة إلى العفو، إذ ليس تأنيثها أصليا. وقد مضى هذا مستوفي «2».
وقيل: إنما أخفى وقت الساعة ليكون العبد مستعدا لها في كل وقت ..(2) تفسير القرطبي : ج: 16 : ص:17

..
أخوكم : أبو الهمام البرقاوي ..

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

الإمام ابن القيم ـ رحمه الله ـ حرر هذا ..

شكر الله لك أخي الكريم (تفكّرك) في الصلاة ..
جعلنا الله وإياكم من الخاشعين ..

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

> الإمام ابن القيم ـ رحمه الله ـ حرر هذا ..
> 
> شكر الله لك أخي الكريم (تفكّرك) في الصلاة ..
> جعلنا الله وإياكم من الخاشعين ..


آمين .!

----------


## أم سلمة هويدي

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم 
وجعلنا وإياكم ممن يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه

----------


## عبدالاعلى

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

آمين .. آمين .

وبارك فيكم .

----------


## قطرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكر الله لك أخي على تدبرك فقد فتحت لنا آفاق البحث في كتب التفسير عن هذه الآية فوجدت عجبا، وكيف أن اختلاف اللفظ يؤثر في المعنى، ومن ذلك ما قاله ابن كثير في تفسير الآية:"وقال قريب ولم يقل قريبة؛ لأنه ضمن الرحمة معنى الثواب، أو لأنها مضافة إلى الله، فلهذ قال قريب من المحسنين"
وقال الشيخ عبد الرحمن السعدي في تفسير هذه الآية: "{إن رحمت الله قريب من المحسنين} في عبادة الله، المحسنين إلى عباد الله، فكلما كان العبد أكثر إحسانًا، كان أقرب إلى رحمة ربه، وكان ربه قريبًا منه برحمته، وفي هذا الحث على الإحسان ما لايخفى"

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

أحسنتم قطرة .
أنزل الله عليكم قطرات المطر تترا

----------


## سالم اليمان

لقد ذكر ابن القيم اثني عشر وجها في هذه المسألة انظره في البدائع.

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا .

----------

